# 180g Aquascape



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

After adding some rocks










not yet happy with arrangement... any suggestions?...


do i need more rocks?

are my rocks too flat?

are my rocks too small?

should i double up on certain rocks? if so which ones?

The tank has 2 small discus and 68 neons... not that you can see them...


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi, 
It's hard to say anything for sure before seeing the complete setup on run. But the rocks look just laying on the sand making the scene a bit artifical. You should burry them in substrat a bit and place them closely to each other at a specific part for having a theme there. Anyway perhaps when they are with plants and some moss or riccia on them it may look nicer. I think knowing some more in your layout plans would be helpful. Besides if you ask my opinion on choosing the rocks, I'm on the side using only the same type of stones with close coloring but varying sizes along with some driftwood as wll.

Waiting to hear and see more.

YILDIRIM


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you have grassy plants around the rocks I don't think you have to burry them in the substrate. The plants will grow dense around them and actually you want them to stick up. I personally would raise the rocks more. 

The aesthetic arrangement of rocks is meant to avoid the ugly sight that a planted tank presents in the first few weeks of the set-up. But later things change and often only the top parts of the rocks are visible.

--Nikolay


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

how about this (used Photoshop instead to move the rocks... hehehehe):








OR









might get more big rocks like the darker ones and get rid of the lighter ones...

also thinking of having 2 islands on either side... these areas will be defined by carpet plants and the sand surround them.. does that make sense?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Now there is too much open space on the right.

Frankly, there are not enough rocks to make good hardscape construction no matter how you arrange them. The harscape might also need more height (in other words, bigger rocks). I'd try to find more rocks of a wider variety of size, that are closer to each other in color. Having more of a slope in substrate might help too.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Add about 3x the sand, slope from front to back, get bigger rocks, etc.


----------



## solonavi (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree with using slope to create a more dynamic outlook. Have seen some impressive aquascape that make uses of slopes.

Cheers
JC


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know which plants you intend to use around these rocks, but I also think the rocks are too small.

Many of them will probably be completely overwhelmed by plants...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

For a rockscape, you want a focal rock. Something unique that stands out from the rest, then you use the the rest of the smaller rocks and "point" them towards the focal rock. Use rocks with a lot of character, less chunky and bulky ones. And odd is always preferred over even numbers. Since this is a long tank, your best bet is to slope the substrate (as everyone pointed out) and maye a form a slight mound - enough to highlight this part of the tank from the rest. This is where your rocks will be placed, and of course you want it to be off to the side. Look at some of the tanks in various contests (AGA, APC, ADA).

See: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php - this scape is good inspiration.

The APC library has very helpful articles and some of the best aquascapers have some inspirational tanks that you will help you get the aquascape you're trying to achieve.

As for the plants, probably HC for the whole foreground, then in and around the smaller rocks use a small stem plant (D. diandra, H. micranthemoides) leaving the focal rock mostly exposed. Finally, C. helferi just behind and off to the left a little should complete the aquascape. The most important thing is that you're happy with what you created, aquascaping takes practice and overtime you will find that it comes naturally with just some imagination and inspiration.

Good luck mate!


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Mellonman said:


> I don't know which plants you intend to use around these rocks, but I also think the rocks are too small.
> Many of them will probably be completely overwhelmed by plants...


will be using carpet plants to surround the rocks as well as define the 2 islands...

gonna add more sand and hopefully get a slope going... still have sand to wash and add.. 

thanks all for your tips.. i have jotted them down to make sure i dont forget...


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Definitely bigger rocks. They're gonna get lost.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I mean, there shouldn't be strict rules about it. You don't have to have a "focus" rock, and make "all of them point at it" . . . I don't even want to say that you HAVE to have a slope . . . There should be no strict rules but,

What you want is to have a mid-ground design that is strong, unique, and will dictate the shape of the tank. What you don't want is a bush/wall in back and a flat field in front. That really wouldn't have much dimension . . .

Slope and using larger rocks are just the easiest way to get ther "height" the mid-ground needs.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I like your idea of 2 islands I can see where your going with it in my head. But I agree with the others get some more rocks. You could get them from anywhere riverbanks roick quarry etc. As most of them you wont see (fillers for the island) Keep the rocks you have now for ones that you will see, as they are nice looking rocks.

I created a 'hill' with a cave in one of my old scapes. By making a base with some DW and putting stones around it and making holes. Kind of like making table legs out of small rocks and using a large flat rock (slate etc.) as the table top. Then I used a plastic sheet, to hold more substrate onto the hilltop, so then i could plant easily on top. (I hope I'm making sence, as its hard to explain)
Basically what I'm saying is the rocks you have as the base of your islands you dont need to worry about how thay look as you wont see them. Keeping your asthetically pleasing rocks as focal points

BTW a 180g ....I'm so jealous :focus:

Heres an example. Ignore the lame castle, I just thought it was funny then.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

all of you have been great with giving me advice.. truly appreciate it...

here is a pic of Amano's work that gave me the idea of having 2 islands... PLUS my tank being so big...









and here is another Amano tank that inspired me to get bulky rugged rocks rather then pointy ones... this tank is the same as mine, 180x60x60...


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

another arrangement:









Close up of the rocks with my 2 discus:


----------



## vitlated (Mar 6, 2006)

Please don't put so many plants.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

If you want two islands, you could try something like this  
(I love this tank !)


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

vitlated, no you're right, I will not place too many plants... planning on having only carpet plants like glosso...

Mellonman, I have not seen this one.. this is great! thanks!


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

> I will not place too many plants


My friend, I definitely suggest you to include as much plants as possible at the initial stages of a new tank. This will help you overcoming lots of problems. Later, when your carpet fills in and have a nice going tank, you may remove the unwanted plants gradualy until you have a well balanced tank with desired layout.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

here is an update after adding a few more rocks...


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Rock layout is much better then the previous IMO. Will it be all the hardscape or plan adding any wood..., when do the plants come?


----------

